# [OT] Monitorkauf

## EtaCarinae

Hi!

Es ist so langsam an der Zeit das ich meine beiden Monitore (TFT 17" Samtron 72V und CRT Philips 107G) in Rente schicke. Nun stehe ich aber irgendwie völlig allein auf weiter Flur und versuche mich durch die ganzen Monitorangebote durchzuschlagen. Da dachte ich mir vielleicht könntet Ihr mir ein paar nützliche Tipps geben welche Monitore zu empfehlen sind? Schließlich hat ja jeder von Euch einen vor der Nase stehen.  :Very Happy: 

Da mein Goldesel im Moment auf unbestimmte Zeit im Urlaub ist *g*, habe ich mir gedacht das es 2 19" CRTs werden sollen. Platz hab ich auf dem Schreibtisch mehr als genug.

Im Moment liebäugele ich mit folgenden Modellen:

* Samtron 98PDF - 0,20 mm (DynaFlat Röhre), H-Freq: 30 - 96 kHz, V-Freq: 50 - 160 Hz, TCO 03 oder

* Samsung Syncmaster 997DF - 0,20mm (DynaFlat Röhre), H-Freq: 30 - 96 kHz, V-Freq: 50 - 160, TCO 03

Hat jemand vielleicht einer einen von diesen Monitoren und kann mir einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht darüber geben?

Oder hat vielleicht jemand einen anderen heißen Tipp für mich? Der Preis pro Gerät sollte so zwischen 150 und max. 250 Euro liegen.

Ich hatte früher schonmal 2 CRT Monitore nebeneinander stehen gehabt. Da war es so, dass sich die beiden irgendwie gestört haben. Es waren Bildverzerrungen zu sehen. Daher hatte ich den einen CRT durch einen TFT ersetzt. Treten solche Störungen bei heutigen CRTs auch noch auf?

Vielen Dank schonmal!!

Viele Grüße,

Alex

----------

## Sceletor

Geh doch einfach mal auf www.chip.de und schau dir da mal Testberichte an. 

Und wenn du n tolles Modell gefunden hast kannste die bei www.evendi.de auch den besten Preis dazu geben lassen.

----------

## misterjack

 *EtaCarinae wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hatte früher schonmal 2 CRT Monitore nebeneinander stehen gehabt. Da war es so, dass sich die beiden irgendwie gestört haben. Es waren Bildverzerrungen zu sehen. Daher hatte ich den einen CRT durch einen TFT ersetzt. Treten solche Störungen bei heutigen CRTs auch noch auf?

 

ich habe zwei "billig"-19" CRTs (Fujitsu Siemens MCM 19P1 19" und Yukomo 996N 19") die einige zeit ohne einen cm platz dazwischen nebeneinander standen. es war lediglich bildflackern auf einen bemerkbar wenn ich den anderen angeschalten habe

----------

## the-pugnacity

das flimmern bei 2 crts trat immer nu dann auf wenn beide crts auf unterschiedlichen frequenzen laufen

ansonsten hab ich nen hyundai imagequest q995 und bin damit super zufrieden

----------

## dakjo

Da würde ich mir aber lieber zwei anständige 17" TFTs holen anstadt der 19 " CRTs.

Das kommt dann vom Preis fast aufs gleiche raus.

----------

## EtaCarinae

 *Quote:*   

> Da würde ich mir aber lieber zwei anständige 17" TFTs holen anstadt der 19 " CRTs.

 

Warum? Wie gesagt, Platz habe ich genug. Warum dann nicht zwei 19" CRT nehmen? Die Bildqualität ist denke ich bei den aktuellen Modellen auch nicht sooo viel schlechter als bei TFTs. Außerdem möchte ich schon gerne viel Platz auf dem Desktop haben....

----------

## pawlak

 *EtaCarinae wrote:*   

> Warum?

 

- Stromverbrauch

- Bildqualität

Und ein 17" TFT ist fast so groß wie ein 19" CRT.

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem. Nun habe ich mich dazu entschlossen einen Iiyama HM204DT zu kaufen. Das ist ein CRT mit 22", der sich wunderbar auf meinem Schreibtisch machen wird. Und vor allem ist es meiner Meinung nach der beste CRT den man bekommen kann!

Leider ist mit ca. 600 Euro nicht sehr günstig, aber man kauft sich ja auch nicht alle Tage einen neuen Monitor.

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## misterjack

 *pawlak wrote:*   

> Und ein 17" TFT ist fast so groß wie ein 19" CRT.

 

ein 17" tft hat ne bilddiagonale von ca 43,3 cm und ein 19" crt von ca 45,3 also immerhin 2 cm  :Very Happy: 

@Hilefoks, zwei davn müssen ja rocken  :Razz: 

----------

## EtaCarinae

@Hilefoks:

Nunja, 600 Euros sind ne ganze Menge. Da ich ja 2 Monitore haben möchte (weil TwinView is einfach klasse...), wird das für mich unbezahlbar.

@pawlak:

Wie ich das im Moment überblicke kostet ein vernüftiges 17" TFT so um die 250 Euro. Ich habe mal den Rat von Sceletor befolgt und bei chip.de nachgeschaut und bin da auf den Philips  109E50/00 gestossen. Der Schlägt mit 140 Euro zu buche. Das ist irgendwie schon ein Unterschied bei 2 Geräten.

Ist denn die Bildqualität so unterschiedlich?

Fakt ist das ich max. 500 Euro zuv Verfügung habe und dafür 2 Monitore brauche die was für Desktop-Anwendungen taugen und die hin und wieder bei einem Spielchen auch keine Schlieren erzeugen.

Aber belehrt mich bitte eines besseren...Last edited by EtaCarinae on Sun Jul 24, 2005 8:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hilefoks

 *EtaCarinae wrote:*   

> @Hilefoks:
> 
> Nunja, 600 Euros sind ne ganze Menge. Da ich ja 2 Monitore haben möchte (weil TwinView is einfach klasse...), wird das für mich unbezahlbar.

 

Ich habe auch 2 Monitore (17" CRT) und bin lange am überlegen gewesen ob ich mir nun lieber zwei 19" TFT's oder aber diesen 22" CRT kaufen will. Letztlich nervt mich der große Rand zwischen zwei CRT's aber und auch bei TFT's finde ich die Arbeit nicht so angenehm wie mit einem größerem Monitor. Obendrein sind die Farben eines TFT's nicht so schön... 

aber jeder muß es auch selbst wissen was er haben möchte. Ich finde diesen 22" Monitor aber unschlagbar Klasse!

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## pawlak

 *EtaCarinae wrote:*   

> @Hilefoks:
> 
> 1. Der Schlägt mit 140 Euro zu buche. Das ist irgendwie schon ein Unterschied bei 2 Geräten.
> 
> Ist denn die Bildqualität so unterschiedlich?
> ...

 

1. Ich hab damals 500 für den TFT hier bezahlt und habs nicht bereut. Es macht einfach mehr Spaß drauf zu schaun. Ich hab zwar keinen aktuellen CRT Monitor zum Vergleich, aber was die Schärfe des Bildes angeht, da geht nix über nen TFT an DVI angeschlossen. Das dürfte bei 2 Monitoren dann aber nen Problem sein. Ich denke nicht, dass deine Grafikkarte 2 DVI Anschlüsse hat. Also ich kann nur sagen: Mich würde ein CRT nur nerven. TFT ist leichter, braucht kaum Platz. Und schaut imho auch besser aus.

2. Wie gesagt: hab lange nicht mehr an einem guten CRT gesessen, aber schärfer als bei dem TFT hier kann ich mir kein Bild vorstellen.

Es wäre noch gut zu wissen, was du am PC so machst. Wenn du in Sachen Grafikbearbeitung unterwegs bist, dann würde ich nicht umbedingt zu einem TFT raten.

----------

## buthus

ich finde crt's auch wesentlich angenehmer. 

ich benutze auch einen iiyama 22" und einen sony 19" . und kann aus eigener erfahrung. und aus firmen erfahrung ( wir verkaufen und reparieren unter anderem monitore ) iiyama sehr empfehlen. sony monitore sind auch sehr gut, nur hat man manchmal pech, das die ecken nicht "saubere" 90° haben sondern leicht abfallen, das liegt aber meistens im toleranz bereich und daher kann man die geräte nicht tauschen. samsung monitore haben ein sehr gutes preis-leistungs verhältnis und sind angenehm. als hochwertiger hersteller sei hier auch noch eizo zu erwähnen. 

als "billig-marken" kann man sampo und samtron empfehlen.

alle angaben beziehen sich auf crt monitore

----------

## Ruad

Neben den erwähnten Stromkosten, die bei TFTs doch um einiges weniger sind, ist eventuell auch noch dein Auge zu erwähnen. Nachdem ich von meinem 17"er Röhrenmonitor am Computer auf regelmäßiges Arbeiten am Notebook umgestiegen bin, habe beim seltenen Wechsel zu meinem alten Computer immer mehr und häufiger Kopf-/Augenschmerzen. Das muss nichts heißen, vor allem nicht bei jedem, aber bedenken solltest du es. Die Ergonomie ist doch schon eine andere.

Aber wenn es um Auflösung geht, kommst du preislich natürlich (noch) nicht mit einem TFT an einen Röhrenmonitor heran.

EDIT: Bei uns an der Uni hat sich die Ausstattung mit TFTs sogar preislich gelohnt, weil durch den Stromverbrauch und den, durch die geringere Abwärme, gesunkenen Klimatisierungsaufwand der erhöhte Anschaffungspreis wieder wett gemacht wird. Aber bei dir wird wohl keine Klimaanlage eine Rolle spielen  :Wink: 

----------

## Fibbs

Ich würde mir auf keinen Fall mehr einen CRT zulegen. Ich bin kein Grafiker und lege eher Wert auf ein gute, sauberes, flimmerfreies Bild, welches astrein scharf ist... meine Augen danken es mir!

Ich bin stolzer Besitzer von zwei AG Neovo F 419 in schwarz, die haben ziemlich gute Werte (Kontrast, Helligkeit...), es handelt sich um einen 19"-TFT mit einem analogen und einem DVI-Eingang, keine störenden Lautsprecher, einem relativ schmalen Rahmen usw....

Ich betreibe den einen über DVI und den anderen über analog und zusätzlich einen KVM-Switch, so dass ich auf dem zweiten Monitor auf einen anderen Rechner umschalten kann und trotzdem auf dem anderen auf meinem Hauptrechner weiterlesen kann.

Der F419 kostet auch nicht die Welt: http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a151800.html und ist ein echt guter Monitor.

Gruß

Fibbs

----------

## bll0

Ich kann dir iiyama auch nur empfehlen! Habe selbst einen 21 zolligen CRT von denen (keine Ahnung was für ein Modell, aber schon älter...). Den zweiten Bildschirm den ich an der Kiste hab ist ein richtig richtig alter 21 Zoll Mitsubishi, der aber auch sehr sehr gut ist! Das Problem bei beiden ist ihr Gewicht (ca. 35kg!!!) und da brauchste dann nen sehr stabilen Schreibtisch!  :Smile: 

Imho ist iiyama so ziemlich der Benz unter den Bildschirmen, zumindest bei CRTs. Zu TFT's kann ich aber nix sagen.

----------

